# For Camperandy



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm assuming that the picture avatar for CamperLouise is actually CamperLouise. Now, I've seen your picture CamperAndy and ya know . . . . you really got the better end of the deal.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes, it is me and thank you.
I told CamperAndy he needs to up-date his photo, especially now that he's got a tan and lost some weight from spending 2 weeks building our new trailer pad (our new larger Outback trailer would not fit behind the fence on left side of the house so now it sits on the right side of the house (covenants))!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I'm assuming that the picture avatar for CamperLouise is actually CamperLouise. Now, I've seen your picture CamperAndy and ya know . . . . you really got the better end of the deal.


Love must really be blind eh?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm assuming that the picture avatar for CamperLouise is actually CamperLouise. Now, I've seen your picture CamperAndy and ya know . . . . you really got the better end of the deal.


Love must really be blind eh?








[/quote]

Yikes .... be easy on the poor guy!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Just for the record CamperAndy is very handsome and no picture could ever do him justice, you'll just have to trust me on this.

I am an extremely lucky Canadian girl who by chance met a handsome Navy sailor at the age of 17 in Barbados while on vacation with my parents and luckily he pursued me with lots of letters (before Internet) so that 2 years later we were engaged and 2 years after that married (age 21 - all legal).

I've been blessed to have met him and been able to live in this wonderful country for almost 23 years!!!

These eyes are wide open....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, what a statement of support! Do you suppose she means it, or is she just that happy about that new pad for the new trailer to sit on


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camper Louise said:


> Just for the record CamperAndy is very handsome and no picture could ever do him justice, you'll just have to trust me on this.
> 
> I am an extremely lucky Canadian girl who by chance met a handsome Navy sailor at the age of 17 in Barbados while on vacation with my parents and luckily he pursued me with lots of letters (before Internet) so that 2 years later we were engaged and 2 years after that married (age 21 - all legal).
> 
> ...


*
YOU GO, GIRL!!!* <no option to make it flash, too>


----------

